# A new holiday just for expats



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Today, in Mexico and most of Latin America, a new holiday has arrived: Tilde Day. All expats must be sure to remember the tilde and to use it appropriately in all verbal and written expressions of the season; especially the written, but it may be even more important to remember the tilde when speaking, as you will be within easy reach of the person receiving your 'wishes', and he may reach out with a closed fist, if you forget the tilde. I know; it is very small, and can be hard to find on some keyboards or computer systems, but the consequences can make your efforts worthwhile. So please do not forget the tilde when you wish folks a "Happy New Year" in Spanish, for "Feliz ano nuevo" can get you in trouble, whiile "Felize Año Nuevo" will probably elicit a smile and a raised 'cup of kindness' in your direction. If this is confusing, consult a Spanish-English dictionary, or a Mexican friend; preferably by phone.

Feliz Año Nuevo a todos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Today, in Mexico and most of Latin America, a new holiday has arrived: Tilde Day. All expats must be sure to remember the tilde and to use it appropriately in all verbal and written expressions of the season; especially the written, but it may be even more important to remember the tilde when speaking, as you will be within easy reach of the person receiving your 'wishes', and he may reach out with a closed fist, if you forget the tilde. I know; it is very small, and can be hard to find on some keyboards or computer systems, but the consequences can make your efforts worthwhile. So please do not forget the tilde when you wish folks a "Happy New Year" in Spanish, for "Feliz ano nuevo" can get you in trouble, whiile "Felize Año Nuevo" will probably elicit a smile and a raised 'cup of kindness' in your direction. If this is confusing, consult a Spanish-English dictionary, or a Mexican friend; preferably by phone.
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo a todos


One of my minor gripes is that crossword puzzles in English ignore the tilde.


----------

